

Dunnhumby launches a competition to predict grocery store purchases - antgoldbloom
http://www.kaggle.com/c/dunnhumbychallenge

======
jmjerlecki
This is being done for one reason only: advertising

~~~
moserware
I disagree. A better model helps them better understand customer behavior.

Disclaimer: I work at Kaggle and have been involved with setting up the
competition.

~~~
jmjerlecki
to sell more products.

This could be added at the end of your sentence. You are right it may not be
strictly advertising, however, if the goal is to find better ways to
understand customer behavior it is so you can reach them...to better advertise
to them.

